# Pet insurance



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,

I'm wondering if someone could recommend a good pet insurance with
low excess'es & good cover.
I took our 11 week old labradoodle for his 1st vacinations today £53:00
whilst there I looked at the pricelist for passports £194:00,spayed or
castrated (if you chose this option) £100-180.
Various injections for sandflys, ringworm,Rabies although I didn't catch
the prices of these it seems a very expensive pastime.
Do insurance policies help to pay for these costs :!: 
Any help useful to this pet novice family.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moblee,
Looking at your list, insurance will not cover standard things such as spaying, annual injections etc.
The jury is out on the usefulness of insurance (I am sure someone will prove me wrong), there are so many exceptions and limits on payouts and some companies have now stopped doing pet insurance altogether.
My last quote from MoreThan for two dogs aged 1 & 11 was for £42 per month!. Check around and see what you think, but watch the limits and exceptions, you could get caught.
Malc


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Look for lifetime cover as if the animal has a permanent illness occur the insurer can opt to decline to renew the policy.

2 huge Great Danes with NFU £42 per month for the pair :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks malc,
As I said its a expensive pastime,perhaps i'm stunned by the initial prices
of the puppies injections,rabies & passport/microchip etc,once these are got any boosters & the like will be more staggered.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
Have a little look at Tesco Pet Insurance - dogs from £8 per month
regards
Richard


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Try Halifax as well.I have always found them to be competitive.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I didn't think there was a injection to prevent sandfly 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html normal holiday vaccinations and passport requirements wouldn't be covered by an insurance...........although obv it would help if you incurred any costs abroad.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks mhfers,
I might be confused on sandflies briarose,he rattled off so many conditions,heartworm,ticks,fleas worms etc,etc,etc.
I am a novice at this pet ownership :roll: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Send Patp a PM.

She has good advice to offer, and rather than me trying to repeat it (and getting it wrong  ) you would be better asking her directly.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

moblee said:


> Thanks mhfers,
> I might be confused on sandflies briarose,he rattled off so many conditions,heartworm,ticks,fleas worms etc,etc,etc.
> I am a novice at this pet ownership :roll: :lol:


 Hi it is good to hear that your vet is actually up to date on all these things, alot of the UK vets are only just (with pet passports) becoming aware of these things.

Read the link that I have given you ref travelling abroad with your dog and things to be aware of.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O I just read it :!: Processionary caterpillars *As well*...

We've postponed our summer jaunt to france this year first time in ten years that we're not going :!:

But little chester hasn't been done for rabies & as you know he can't return to england for six months after the injection.

With all the risks involved we may leave him in england in future...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

moblee said:


> 8O I just read it :!: Processionary caterpillars *As well*...
> 
> We've postponed our summer jaunt to france this year first time in ten years that we're not going :!:
> 
> ...


 Hi I know it is difficult and there are many things to be considered, but I guess it is like anything in life a calculated risk I love taking my two with me and would hate to put them in kennels for a month, so try to think of all the people that actually do take their pets with them etc and also of course how many dogs must live abroad.

I guess only you can decided but the more info we all give each other the better.

I know it is a strange comparison but the other day a 69 year old guy was walking his 8 month old spaniel on a road a few miles away from us, both were involved in a accident and both sadly died, wrong place wrong time. Who would have thought a simple country walk here in the UK could end in such tragedy.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes briarose,
As we are talking about the subject on here its more concentrated,where as a less informed forum maybe ignorant to the possible dangers,whilst ignorance is not a safety valve,knowing too much could fill you with so much dread that you daren't go through your front door :!: :lol:


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

moblee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if someone could recommend a good pet insurance with
> low excess'es & good cover.
> ...


Well Moblee
I have a lot to learn about Motorhomes but I do know about dogs. Having a dog will change your life and I couldn't be without my labrador ... she comes first and the whole idea of a motorhome was built around the fun you can have seeing the dog enjoying herself. As for Insurance I've never bothered ... it can't really make financial sense. They run insurance companies to make money not save you some!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Try http://axa.co.uk/petinsurance/index.html. They used to underwrite M&S pet insurance when the insurance was good.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

peteincambridge said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


 My two just love it when I say we are off to the river and the birds.........in the caravan. I know it isn't a caravan, but it used to be and they love to be off in the MH and I love seeing them tails wagging etc the joy of a dog that is happy you can't compare to anything else in life.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Well thanks for that Pete,We've only had the dog *six* days
but we would already dread to leave her behind.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

moblee said:


> 8O Well thanks for that Pete,We've only had the dog *six* days
> but we would already dread to leave her behind.


 Thats the thing you have to decide on when taking her abroad.


----------



## Mardie (May 14, 2007)

Hi Moblee

Just come back from nearly a month in France with our 12 year old girl, she and us absolutely loved it. Re; Pet Insurance I have paid it for all of her 12 years with not one claim, but last October she was diagnosed as Diabetic and now needs a daily injection of Insulin. Thought I was Ok but then found out they will only cover for 12 months, 1 pay £28 per month. So when the 12 months is up it will cost a minimum of £40 a month without any other treatment, as I expect any excuse will now be found if anything else goes wrong with her will probably cancel the insurance now she really needs it. So if you take out insurance do watch out for one that will pay out for more than a year.

Mardie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on then Phil. Where are the piccies?

I bet she's a little beauty.

Cheers


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very interesting Mardie 12 years paid with no claim & then when you need it you find they'll only pay for 12 months treatment :evil:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll try dave :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Phil. She looks great.

See if you can post a bigger piccie.


As for whether to insure her or not, only you can decide and you won't get much change out of £200 per year for sound comprehensive cover without too many loopholes.

I have insured Gracie for two main reasons, though I may let it lapse when she gets older - depending on how many exclusions come into force as she ages.

She is just as much a member of the family as I am, and would probably cause more distress if she was run over than if the same thing happened to me. 8O I would really hate to be in a position where she needed several thousand pounds of surgery (or other treatment) and I couldn't afford to pay.

There's only one alternative then, and I would not want to face that - it's bad enough when you have to take them to the vet for the last time because they are so old and knackered.

The other reason is that exactly that situation occurred with my mate's monster greyhound. It ran into a wire fence at full speed and almost severed its back leg. It was in a hell of a state for a while and only just survived, but thanks to the insurance almost £3000 was paid out and the greyhound eventually died of old age.

The first question the vet asked my mate was, "Is the dog insured?", and my friend is convinced that the extent and commitment of the treatment was much enhanced as soon as the vet realised that money was no object (within the insurance limits) and that he was sure of actually being paid!!

Human nature I guess - it's a business for the vets after all.

Food for thought!

Cheers


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi moblee

The first thing to consider with pet insurance is the breed you have. Cross breeds and mongrels are generally much healthier than pedigrees. Many pedigree dogs, especially the more popular ones have hereditary diseases. In your case both Labradors and Standard Poodles are known to get hip displasia. It may be that crossing the two breeds waters down the genes but who knows?

Any insurance cover that is not a "lifetime" policy is, in my opinion, a waste of money.

My advice would be to insure for the first year or two of a dog's life and then look at the matter again. If, for instance you have lifetime cover and it turns out that your dog has a genetic ilness you will be covered for it for the rest of the dog's life :lol: If the dog gets to adulthood with any serious problems then you can think whether you want to take the risk from then on. 
Some people open a building society account and pay into it monthly instead of taking out insurance.

Neutering reduces the risk of many diseases particularly in the bitch.

If you would like quotes there is a company that specialises in pet insurance called VIP. They are a broker and will find you the best cover for your breed and age of dog. The cheapest dog, insurance wise, that you can own is a neutered cross-breed :wink: 

Some people like the peace of mind insurance offers them (and vets love insured pets - no heartbreaking decisions involving costs in the consulting room) while others would rather take the risk that they may have to shell out large amounts of the hard earned if and when anything happened.

Hope this helps.

Pat


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

A friend of mine has a Labrador just like ours and if he wasn't insured it would cost the owner one hell of a lot of cash.

He has had 2 hip replacements and now having work done on his elbows.

http://www.lab-health.co.uk/Charlies_story/charlie.htm

There are others like him even if parents are hip scored there is no guarantee.

we have Rolo insured with Sainsburys which covers him for £6500 until the amount runs out for that particular illness with £50 exess.

I don't think any insurer covers for vaccinations or flea treatment etc

Gill


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Once again *THANKS* for all the advice,I think I am going to insure
possibly with Sainsbury's as they seem to have lower than normal excess'es.
Patp i'll will look at vip beforehand though.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

moblee said:


> Once again *THANKS* for all the advice,I think I am going to insure
> possibly with Sainsbury's as they seem to have lower than normal excess'es.
> Patp i'll will look at vip beforehand though.


That's the one Phil.

I took Pat's advice and went with VIP. They were very helpful and as far as it's possible to tell I think they genuinely tailored the insurance to suit me and my dog.

They were certainly very patient and answered all my questions. You have to go on trust sometimes - even if you do have your doubts about the morals of insurance companies. I certainly do - though VIP are brokers rather than insurers themselves.

Best of luck, and do please post a bigger picture for all we sad dog lovers. :roll: :roll:

Cheers


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

After Molly (black labrador) had eaten a stone and had to be cut up ... I moved fast. I use Direct Line (directline.com). It was very painless and there are all sorts of options. My main focus was on insuring for the next stone. It was as cheap as I could find and very staightforward.
pete


----------

